# كيفية التحكم في الشهوات الشبابية؟!



## Alfred Samuel (4 أبريل 2009)

*التحكم فى الشهوات

كيفية التحكم في الشهوات الشبابية؟!

بقلم القس الفريد فائق صموئيل​*قراءة ( 2 تى 2: 21-26 )
ماهي الشهوات الشبابية؟!
*الشهوات الشبابية: ليست هي 
(1) الشرور الجنسية فقط بل هي أيضاً 
(2) الرغبات المتطرفة مثل: 
•	عدم الصبر
•	كبرياء الرأى، 
•	حب المجادلات الغبية، 
•	محاربة القديم لمجرد انه قديم، 
•	والسعى وراء الجديد لمجرد إنه جديد مع أنه (ضد إرادة الله)
•	سرعة الغضب،
•	كسر الوصية بفعل الزني،
•	الرغبة الجامحة للتسلط،
•	الأنانية،
•	حب القوة رغبةً فيها لا في الخدمة،
•	كل ما هو ليس من الإيمان،
•	وليس من المحبة،
•	وما يبطل البر،
•	وما يضر السلام.
*
*التحكم فى الشهوات:*
اهرب واتبع
إن المساومة مع الشيطان أو مع الخطية هى أولى درجات السقوط والانهيار. أمثلة: 
•	حواء.....
•	الفتيان ( الأبطال) الثلاثة..... 

والتحكم في الشهوات هو جزء من حياة التقديس التي يعيشها المؤمن.

*الحل فى: *
( الأساس: تسليم الحياة للمسيح) [ أف 4 :22- 24, رو13: 14]
الهروب من الشهوات الشبابية:
•	من قصة يوسف: خطية- مرتبة, مجهزّة, مؤمنة, وعدم فعلها كان فيه خطر على يوسف..... " "فكيف اصنع هذا الشر العظيم وأخطئ إلى الله" وبعدها سُجن لكن أنقذ وارتفع مقامه أعلى مما كان عليه. رجعت له كرامته وأصبح صاحب سلطان وجاه ونفوذ.
•	من تعاليم بولس لتيموثاوس: آية تأملنا " أهرب..."  إذن الهروب من الشهوات الشبابية هي أفضل استراتيجية وهى ليست جبناً أو ضعفا.

لكن علينا معرفة حقيقية واقع التجربة. اكبر الأعداء      إبليس يقوم بتقديم هذه الشهوة لمن هم ليس لديهم أية خبرة مثل إبليس وهم تناديهم طبيعتهم للقيام بذلك.

*الإقلال من المشجعات على تهييج الشهوات (بعضها): *
1.	السرحان
2.	الأكلات الدسمة 
3.	أوقات الفراغ ( داود) (فراغ الحياة – بلا هدف) (فراغ روحى ودراسى)
4.	الاستسلام للوحدة
5.	الوجود المنفرد دون الانشغال بشيء
6.	مشاهدة الصور العارية
7.	متابعة الأفلام الجنسية
8.	أو حتى الأغانى الخليعة والموسيقى الصارخة.... الخ

والحواس المتأثرة والتي تقود للشهوة هي العين بالنسبة للشاب واللمس بالنسبة للشابة
والفكر والأذن بالنسبة للاثنين.

*الإكثار من النشاطات التى تستهلك الطاقة التى فينا:*
1.	الاستغلال الصحيح لأوقات الفراغ 
2.	نشاط رياضى
3.	قراءة
4.	هوايات 
5.	 والاهم من كل ذلك وغيره هو: السلوك فى الروح (السلوك بتدقيق) 
*حياة التقديس
اطلب العون من الله
استمر على اتصال به
تمتع بالامتيازات والاختبارت معه.
اسقط اختباراتك على خدماتك العملية.*

*شرح الأساس:*
بداية الحياة الجديدة بطريقة صحيحة     تكتمل بالتقديس لأنها عبارة عن اللباس الجديد      البداية الجديدة.....
الكاهن      افود (ملابس كهنوتية) (صموئيل مع عالى الكاهن) 
من الكتان (أبيض اللون) ( جبة صغيرة) 
            (صم 1 لبس العبد          كل سنة)
ثياب مقدسة ( مخصصة للخدمة فقط)
كانت للمجد والبهاء (خر 28: 2)
الملبس      لستر العرى        آدم وحواء (عريانان) تك 3: 21)
الخاطئ        عريان      "لا يلبس ثوباً"      به شياطين       المقابلة مع يسوع ( لو 8)  نال الشفاء         صار لابساً وجالساً وعاقلاً.
لباسنا نحن المؤمنين       لباس البر
أيوب        " لبست البر فكساني. كجبّة وعمامة كان عدلي." ( أي 29: 14) 
إشعياء       " ألبسني ثياب الخلاص، كساني رداء البر" ( أش 61: 10)

*نوعيات من الملبس:*
                    توصيات كثيرة منها:
(1) " وتتجددوا بروح ذهنكم وتلبسوا الإنسان الجديد المخلوق بحسب الله في البر وقداسة الحق" (أف 4: 23 و24)
 (2) " البسوا سلاح الله الكامل." (أف 6: 11)
لباسه للدفاع إلى جوار لباس البر والخلاص والمحبة وسلاح الله كامل وشامل ويشمل العديد من الأجزاء، تترابط كلها بالصلاة....
(3) " .... وعلى جميع هذه البسوا المحبة" ( كو 3: 14)
هى اللباس الرائع والمتكامل للمؤمن....
علاج كل المشاكل فى المحبة
أساس كل الفضائل
ربط كل المبادئ. والغطاء الجميل والثمرة الحلوة للروح القدس.
المحبة هى الله – الله هو المحبة.
(4) ولعل كل هذه التوصيات تجتمع فى الوصية:
" البسوا الرب يسوع" (رو 13: 14).
إننا بدون هذا "اللباس" عراة أمام الله، وما هذا اللباس إلا "بر" المسيح.
وهو "لباس العرس" (مت 22: 11)
والذى بدونه لا دخول إلى عرس الخروف.
التجديد     الجديد الذى يتجدد
           نغمة التجديد المستمر
اللباس     يتناسب مع الطول
           يتناسب مع العمر      
           يتناسب مع الحجم
النمو العقلى يسير إلى جوار النمو الجسدى.

*العادة السرية: *
مواقف: أقصى اليمين       حرام وخطية حتى أثناء النوم
        الوسط              طبيعية إن كانت طبيعية لكن خطية إن أصبحت عادة   تتغلب علىَّ
        أقصى اليسار       ليست خطية أبداً.
وموقفنا هو الموقف الوسط؛ لأن الله خلق فينا كل شيء للخير؛ لكن الله يريدنا أن نكون أحراراً ـ لا أن تتحكم فينا العادة السرية أو غيرها. 

أحبائي،
هناك تطور طبيعى فسيولوجى فى جسد المراهق (الفتى، الشاب، الصبى، الفتاة، الشابة، الصبية). وهذا ما يُسمى مرحلة المراهقة أو بداية البلوغ. والأوامر لهذه العادة تصدر من المخ. ولذلك نحن نحتاج لتجديد المخ " تجديد روح ذهنكم".
وهذا التطور الطبيعى يمكن أن يكون حتى أثناء النوم؛ وهذا ما يُسمى بالاستحلام. 

لكن من لا ينتبه يجعل هذه العادة عادة سرية وقاتلة بأن يقوم هو أو هي بتهييج الأعضاء التناسلية باسلوب أو آخر؛ لاشباع الشهوة. وهذه العادة السرية تؤنب ضميره وتقلق منامه، وتنهك جسده، ويصبح أسيراً لها. ويقضى معظم وقته نائماً متكاسلاً، أو رافضاً الأوضاع وغاضباً لأتفه الأسباب، ومرات غير قابل للاكل وأخرى شره.   

*تجديد روح الذهن:*
ثياب الطفولة               لا تنفع فى زمن البلوغ
ثياب المراهقة              تختلف عن ثياب الرجولة والأمومة
ثياب الرجولة والأمومة     لا تصلح للشيخوخة
وباب المعرفة يبقى مفتوحاً باستمرار      من أجل النمو الروحى المستمر.
" وكل من يجاهد يضبط نفسه فى كل شيء" ( 1كو9: 25)

*دعوة للقداسة العملية:*
                      ( 1بط 1: 13-22 )
(( لذلك))    بناء على ما تقدم من امتيازات: الاختيار، التقديس، التطهير، الميلاد الثانى، الميراث، الحراسة، خلاص الأجساد. 

*مسئوليات:*
1.	منطقوا  ع13
2.	القوا  ع13
3.	لا تشاكلوا  ع14
4.	كونوا قديسين  ع15، 16
5.	سيروا بخوف  ع17، 18
6.	طهروا  ع22
7.	أحبوا  ع22
الفكر     فى حياة المؤمن      فى منتهى الأهمية      سهام إبليس تصوّب فى البداية للفكر      وإذا أصيب الفكر يدب الفساد فى كل نواحى الحياة وفى الأعماق بالتبعية (أف 1: 18) (أف6: 17) 

لندرك      قداسة الله وشناعة الخطية.
القداسة     فى كل سيرة     ومجالاتها: فى السر، العلن، فى الأعمال، الدوافع، فى الفكر والإرادة....
" فروق بين الامتحان والتجربة"

*الموضوع	الامتحان trial	التجربة temptation*
المصدر	من الله	         من الشيطان
المقصود	المؤمن القوى	المؤمن الضعيف
المضمون	اختبار قوى   	إغراء قوى
الهدف	النجاح	        السقوط
النتيجة	التتويج	       الجزاء

*الأمثلة:*
•	الفتية الثلاثة فى أتون النار (امتحان) (دانيال 3)
•	تقديم إبراهيم لاسحق كذبيحة (امتحان) ( تك22: 1)
•	( يع1: 12) (13) أصلها امتحان trial

أجعل حياتك ملكاً لله مستعداً لكل امتحان يعطيه لك.
لكن لا تجعلها تجارب من إبليس يقودك فيها للهلاك، وضمن ما يستعمله ابليس هو العادة السرية لتسيطر عليك وتحزن حياتك وعلاقتك مع الله. لا تسمح لإبليس أن يغريك أغراءً قوياً فتسقط وتُعاقب من الله.

وحياة التقديس     تقود للسيطرة على الشهوات الشبابية

*معانى التقديس:
1.	التخصيص أو الفرز لهدف دينى. ( يو10: 36، 17: 19) ( خر13: 1)
2.	التطهير الطقسى كرمز للتطهير الروحى. (عب9: 13، 14)
3.	التطهير الادبى أو الروحى الذى يعمله الله فينا بروحه القدوس وبعمل نعمته. (1كو 6: 11).
*
التقديس هو عمل نعمة الله المجانية، الذى به نتجدد فى جميع قوانا حسب صورة الله، ونزداد قدرة، حتى إننا شيئاً فشيئاً نموت عن الخطية ونحيا للبر.

الله بررنا وجعلنا أبناء له، وخصصنا لذاته.

أفرزنا بنعمته للحياة الأبدية، لذلك فهو بروحه، وبوسائط النعمة، يطهرنا تطهيراً روحياً تدريجياً لننمو إلى القياس الكامل      [ قياس قامة ملء المسيح. (1تس5: 23) ] 
التقديس هو:
•	عمل مستمر مدى الحياة.
•	عمل تدريجى ولا يكمل فى الحال.
•	عمل تصل درجته عند المؤمن حسب انفتاحه لعمل الروح القدس واستخدام وسائط النعمة.
•	يستغرق حياة المؤمن كلها، فهو حاضر المؤمن المستمر.
•	عملية سلوكية يعمل فيها الله بوسائط روحية فى داخل المؤمن، لكى يموت عن الخطية شيئاً فشيئاً، ويحيا للبر، ولذلك فهو عمل متجدد فى جميع قوى الإنسان.
•	أمر داخلى ـ عمل الروح الله فى الإنسان وفى سلوكه.
•	يتم بفاعلية الروح القدس الذى ينشئ فى الإنسان القداسة بواسطة اقتران المؤمن بالمسيح القدوس.

التقديس لا يبدأ إلا بعد التجديد والتغيير
الميلاد الثانى       إنشاء الحياة الروحية فى النفس.
التقديس            حفظ هذه الحياة وإخضاع ما يقاومها ويضعفها، وتقويتها حتى تنمو إلى قياس قامة ملء المسيح (أف 4: 13). 

*تعاليم غير صحيحة عن التقديس:*
(1) هو مجرد اجتهاد الإنسان لإصلاح سلوكه وحياته بقوته الذاتية وإرادته.

الصحيح: 
          هو عمل فائق الطبيعة، يتم بعمل روح الله القدوس. (أى14: 4). هو عمل يُنسب إلى الله (1تس5: 23) ( عب13: 20-21) هو عمل يُنسب إلى المسيح (أف5: 25-27) ويُنسب إلى الروح القدس (رو8: 13)....عملية تحتاج للثالوث الأقدس كله...

(2) يحدث نتيجة ممارسة بعض الطقوس الخاصة       كالصوم والصلاة، أو هو نتيجة لأعمال الإنسان الصالحة ينال المؤمن استحقاقات زائدة عن حاجته، يمكن لغيره أن يستفيد منها، عندما يتم توزيع هذه الاستحقاقات بواسطة الكنيسة.

*الصحيح:*
          كل واحد سيحمل حمل نفسه.
          أنقى الناس لا استحقاق لهم (لو17: 10)
          القداسة الكاملة غير ممكنة على الأرض وفى الجسد.

(3) يمكن للإنسان أن يصل إلى القداسة الكاملة والتحرر من كل خطية فى هذه الحياة. فالإرادة البشرية لها قوة يمكن أن تصل فوق طاقتها وهى اختيارها للقداسة اختياراً دائماً والتخلص التام من كل التجارب المحيطة بالإنسان فالخطية قاصرة على الأعمال الظاهرة دون السؤال عن ملكات النفس.

*الصحيح:*
          هذا مبدأ خطير لأن الله يدين سرائر الإنسان وليس ظواهره فقط. إننا ما دمنا فى هذه الحياة الجسدية فنحن لا نستطيع أن نتحرر تماماً من الخطية. "لأن ليس إنسان لا يخطئ" ( 1مل8: 46)، (أم2: 9)، (يع3: 2)، (1يو1: 8).

وصف الكمال لبعض الناس فى الـكتاب المقدس المقصود به الكمال النسبى بالنسبة لغيرهم من الناس، وليس الكمال المطلق بالنسبة لشريعة الله. (1كو2: 6)     أهل كورنثوس كانوا أبعد ما يكون عن الكمال المطلق. (تك6: 9) نوح كامل بالنسبة لجيله الفاسد. وكذلك أيوب.

وصف الكتاب للمسيحيين بأنهم قديسون أو مدعوون قديسين    هو وصف لمقامهم فى المسيح وليس دليلاً على حالتهم، فهم حصلوا على بر المسيح وابتدأ روح المسيح القدوس يعمل فيهم. وعلى المسيحيين المؤمنين أن يسلكوا طبقاً لهذا المقام.
"لكل كمال رأيت حداً أما وصيتك فواسعة جداً" (مز119: 96).
هذه الحقيقة لا تجعلنا نفشل أو نتكاسل فى الاجتهاد      بل إنها تزيدنا شوقاً ورغبةً فى النمو والتقدم قائلين مع الرسول بولس: "أيها الأخوة أنا لست احسب نفسي إني قد أدركت.ولكني أفعل شيئاً واحداً إذ أنا أنسى ما هو وراء واسعى إلى ما هو قدام." ( فى 3: 13).


----------



## اني بل (15 أبريل 2009)

شكرا""""""""""""""""""


----------



## Alfred Samuel (16 أبريل 2009)

شششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وليم تل (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا الفريد
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمت بود​


----------



## النهيسى (19 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جميل ومهم ومفيد للشباب
شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## Alexander.t (21 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى كتيير على الموضوع 

موضوع مهم جدا


يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (6 مايو 2009)

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا الفريد

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## youhnna (6 مايو 2009)

شكرا الفريد على مجهودك الرب يباركك


----------



## handbagsAAAA (12 مايو 2009)

*Dolce  Gabbana Handbags*

Offer high quality fake Dolce & Gabbana bags, 7-days money back guarantee your 100% satisfactionDolce & Gabbana Handbag Black 71208




 Dolce & Gabbana Handbag Black 71208

 

View Larger *Qty : *

Code:71208-Black
Retail:$259
wholesale: $169*Size:* 17" X 14" X 7" ( W43 X H35 X D17 cm) *This Dolce & Gabbana D&G Bag comes with:* authenticity card,dust bag,Tag
---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

